# First Deer 8-point



## VA Pole Dancer (Nov 25, 2010)

The morning started early at 2:15 and after getting ready got picked up and arrived in Surry, Virginia at 4:15. During the early morning i saw 13 does, but they were all the way across a field. Later in the morning we made our way back to the house and got a bite to eat. At about 11:30 we got back into the woods and got ready for our evenin hunt. After 10 minutes an 8 pointer came running in and stopped 35 yards broad-side. I shot once and dropped him in his tracks.After 3 years of hunting and never shooting a deer, needless to say i was pretty sick of it and decided to use a shotgun instead of a bow. I was using a Mossburg 500 with buckshot shells. I will try and post a picture in the next couple days.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Good job!
Glad to hear ya' got one!


----------



## cavalier fisher (May 13, 2009)

Congrats buddy, I know you worked awfully hard for it. Maybe we can hit the planks or take the yaks out later this week when it warms up a little.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------

